# Zero Clearance Table Saw Insert



## Twokamprs (Nov 12, 2012)

I need to make a Zero Clearance Insert for a dado blade set at 3/8". I'll probably use it once for the project I'm working on. The instructions I have found on line for making one seem very complicated. Does anyone have a simple plan for such an insert? Thank you in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It depends on your saw*

It can be complicated if the plate is thin. You would have to start with a thicker piece and rabbet around the edge to accommodate the casting boss. OR, you make a 2 piece plate, a thin piece for the top and thicker piece as a backup. What does you OEM plate look like and what saw is it from?

There are many sizes and thickness of throat plates. :|
https://www.ptreeusa.com/tablesaw_zero_clearance.html


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Twokamprs said:


> I need to make a Zero Clearance Insert for a dado blade set at 3/8". I'll probably use it once for the project I'm working on. The instructions I have found on line for making one seem very complicated. Does anyone have a simple plan for such an insert? Thank you in advance.


What saw do you have? Some saws take zero clearance inserts that are easy to make, and other saws take zero clearance inserts that are very complex to make. It depends on the saw.

Zero clearance inserts for my Bosch REAXX table saw cost $60. If you look at the bottom shape, you will understand why they are complicated to make, but I am willing to do it to save the $60. Whatever saw you have, it is bound to be easier to make a zero clearance insert for it compared with mine:

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12...w-make-your-own-zero-clearance-insert-196969/


----------



## Twokamprs (Nov 12, 2012)

I thought I already replied to your post but I don't see it. So this may be a repeat. Thank you for your reply. I have since found a DIY for an insert that will work well for me. My saw is a 1995 vintage Delta. I did find a way to create the initial kerf in the blank that overcomes the problem of not being able to lower the table saw blade enough to set the blank into the table. After making the blank to fit the table, place your OEM insert into the table with the blade lowered, then place the blank accurately on top of the OEM insert and clamp the blank to the table. That will allow enough room for the blade before it begins cutting the blank as you raise it. After that initial cut, remove the OEM, place the blank into the table, and raise the blade again for the full kerf.

One more question: The insert I'm making is for a dado blade. Is it safe to raise the spinning dado blade into the blank insert?


----------



## Twokamprs (Nov 12, 2012)

I thought I already replied to your post but I don't see it. So this may be a repeat. Thank you for your reply. I have since found a DIY for an insert that will work well for me. My saw is a 1995 vintage Delta. I did find a way to create the initial kerf in the blank that overcomes the problem of not being able to lower the table saw blade enough to set the blank into the table. After making the blank to fit the table, place your OEM insert into the table with the blade lowered, then place the blank accurately on top of the OEM insert and clamp the blank to the table. That will allow enough room for the blade before it begins cutting the blank as you raise it. After that initial cut, remove the OEM, place the blank into the table, and raise the blade again for the full kerf.

One more question: The insert I'm making is for a dado blade. Is it safe to raise the spinning dado blade into the blank insert?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the answer is ...... Yes*

That's the only way to do it. Secure the plate down using the fence but located away from where the cutters will protrude. Slowly raise the dado set a little at a time and at the maximum width you intend to use. Once you make one at maximum width, you may want to make others at specific widths. I use my dado set for making rabbets way more than dados where I typically use a router and a guide. :vs_cool:


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Twokamprs said:


> I thought I already replied to your post but I don't see it. So this may be a repeat. Thank you for your reply. I have since found a DIY for an insert that will work well for me. My saw is a 1995 vintage Delta. I did find a way to create the initial kerf in the blank that overcomes the problem of not being able to lower the table saw blade enough to set the blank into the table. After making the blank to fit the table, place your OEM insert into the table with the blade lowered, then place the blank accurately on top of the OEM insert and clamp the blank to the table. That will allow enough room for the blade before it begins cutting the blank as you raise it. After that initial cut, remove the OEM, place the blank into the table, and raise the blade again for the full kerf.
> 
> One more question: The insert I'm making is for a dado blade. Is it safe to raise the spinning dado blade into the blank insert?


Oooh ... I like this idea. Thank you very much!

The answer to your question is: 

Yes, you can raise the spinning dado blade into the blank insert. You can see a partially raised dado set in this photo. It is a 1/4 inch dado made from the two main blades in the dado set:


----------



## Twokamprs (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you for this. Very helpful. I saw in one DIY tip to clamp a sacrificial board to the top of the blank where the blade will protrude and raise the blade into the board slowly for a better cut in the blank. Does that make sense?


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Twokamprs said:


> Thank you for this. Very helpful. I saw in one DIY tip to clamp a sacrificial board to the top of the blank where the blade will protrude and raise the blade into the board slowly for a better cut in the blank. Does that make sense?


Yes. I clamped a sacrificial board across the table top and run my blade up, running, to cut through. This is my older delta. I've not had a problem with the wooden plates I've made. Luckily mine are simple to make.


----------



## Twokamprs (Nov 12, 2012)

I raised the spinning dado blade through the blank using the sacrificial board clamped on top of the blank and it cut a perfect kerf. And for leveling the insert, rather than the complicated set screws, I just inserted simple flat-head wood screws into the bottom of the insert at the leveling tabs and adjusted the screw depth to level the insert. Worked fine.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Twokamprs said:


> Thank you for this. Very helpful. I saw in one DIY tip to clamp a sacrificial board to the top of the blank where the blade will protrude and raise the blade into the board slowly for a better cut in the blank. Does that make sense?


Yes, it makes sense. I think it would result in a cleaner, tighter cut for the insert plate. I plan to do it from now on. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

It's actually very, very easy to make ZCIs for most saws and if you're making one, make a whole bunch of them at once, that way whenever you need one for a different blade setup, you already have them on hand. I have them for pretty much every combination of my dado stack, each combination of blades is written on the ZCI so I know which one to grab when I install the stack. Hang them on the wall near the saw and you're golden.


----------

